# 

## skrol

Zima przyszła i człowieku brakuje kontaktu z klientami.
Jak będę potrafił to chętnie poradzę.
Proszę o pytania...

----------


## Barbossa

ar ju nats?

----------


## revalidon

Znowu barbus popierdujesz bez sensu?? Musisz obrażać człowieka, bo ma dobre checi??? Już ci powiedziałem, że twe posty są jak pierdy, psują powietrze, psuja atmosferę, u normalnych ludzi wywołują odruch wymiotny, a podniecają tylko garstkę dewiantów...

----------


## Barbossa

to zapytam się inaczej




> Zima przyszła i człowieku brakuje kontaktu z klientami.
> Jak będę potrafił to chętnie poradzę.
> Proszę o pytania...


o co tu chodzi?
o porady w sprawie kontaktu z klientami?

aaa, Kolega ma wolne moce przerobowe,   :Roll:  
 poniał

jedyna moja wina, że źle zrozumiałem, że hydraulik się uzewnętrznia

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Revalidon, to ja też jestem dewiantem.
A Skrol zwykłą reklamę sobie robi, a to jest niezgodne z regulaminem forum (ciekawe co na to redakcja).
Poza tym taki temat już jest:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/hydraulik-do-uslug,t7285.htm

----------


## Barbossa

> Znowu barbus popierdujesz bez sensu?? Musisz obrażać człowieka, bo ma dobre checi??? Już ci powiedziałem, że twe posty są jak pierdy, psują powietrze, psuja atmosferę, u normalnych ludzi wywołują odruch wymiotny, a podniecają tylko garstkę dewiantów...


i tak Ciebie kocham...

----------


## hes

> A Skrol zwykłą reklamę sobie robi, a to jest niezgodne z regulaminem forum (ciekawe co na to redakcja).
> Poza tym taki temat już jest:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/hydraulik-do-uslug,t7285.htm


Znaczy, niektórzy jednak  mogą....

----------


## agnieszkakusi

czego nie mogą?

----------


## hes

Mogą się UZEWNĘTRZNIĆ.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

aaa...no tak...a klika takich _kfiatków_ ostatnio na forum się pojawiło  :Wink2:

----------


## hes

Ten z linku to już ho..hoo... jak długo - prawie 5 lat ? Podobno nie wyrabia się z zamówieniami.

----------


## ZW

A ja cieszę się że jest drugi hydraulik, zawsze to dodatkowa opinia i zdrowa konkurencja. 

Może Redakcja założy osobną zakładkę "porady specjalistów" i niech się tam reklamuje kto chce, przy okazji radząc innym. 

Niech tam ścierają się opinie fachowców lepsza wełna czy styropian itp. Będzie łatwiej przeszukiwać forum pod kątem wartościowych informacji.

----------


## Barbossa

> Może Redakcja założy osobną zakładkę "porady specjalistów" i niech się tam reklamuje kto chce, przy okazji radząc innym.


 Redakcja wyprzedziła Twoje myśli   :big grin:

----------


## hes

> Napisał ZW
> 
> Może Redakcja założy osobną zakładkę "porady specjalistów" i niech się tam reklamuje kto chce, przy okazji radząc innym. 
> 
> 
>  Redakcja wyprzedziła Twoje myśli  :D


czy ja tam też mogę się reklamować, przy okazji radząc innym ?

----------


## Barbossa

a czy ja jestem redakcja   :Roll: 
tam się reklamują, że hej
a jak zabulisz to też pewnie będziesz mógł
ale tak czy siak, za nim zaczniesz, ubezpiecz się na większe kwoty

----------


## e-Mandzia

> Znowu barbus popierdujesz bez sensu?? Musisz obrażać człowieka, bo ma dobre checi??? Już ci powiedziałem, że twe posty są jak pierdy, psują powietrze, psuja atmosferę, u normalnych ludzi wywołują odruch wymiotny, a podniecają tylko garstkę dewiantów...


revalidon, skoro u mnie nie wywołują odruchów wymiotnych, nie uważam również, że Barbossa cyt. "popierduje, pierdzi", to oznacza, że jestem nie normalna ! - to zastanawiam się kto, tu kogo obraża   :Roll:  

PS
Czy nie uważasz, że to poziom Twojej wypowiedzii kwalifikuje się do określenia mianem dewiacji społecznej ?

----------


## revalidon

> zastanawiam się kto, tu kogo obraża


...może nie znasz angielskiego...? 




> \Czy nie uważasz, że to poziom Twojej wypowiedzii kwalifikuje się do określenia mianem dewiacji społecznej ?


...jak wpadniesz między wrony, kracz jak i one...

----------


## e-Mandzia

revalidon, 
pozostaje mi jedynie podziękować za merytoryczne odpowiedzi   :cool:

----------


## Lookita

i po co ta glupia gadka???..........

----------


## odaro

Słuchajcie idźcie sobie nabijac posty gdzie indziej. I co wynika z Waszych postów, niewiele. I co z tego że kryptoreklama jeżeli człowiek rzeczywiście będzie zaangażowany i będzie pomagał swoją wiedzą. 

Na początek chętnie posłucham o gazowych pompach ciepła.

----------


## brachol

> napisałem Ci że to wina instalacji,
> co to za instalacja? 
> czy nie przypadkiem z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym,


a jak to powinno być zrobione w przypadku kominka z płaszczem wodnym? Za jakiś czas mają u mnie robić instalację i jak będę wiedział to mi kitu nie wcisną

----------


## 1950

przede wszystkim dobrze :wink: 
dobry schemat dla MCR-a jest na stronach Makrotermu,
ale musi być opisany, że to jest dla tego kotła,

----------


## brachol

> przede wszystkim dobrze
> dobry schemat dla MCR-a jest na stronach Makrotermu,
> ale musi być opisany, że to jest dla tego kotła,


 coś nie mogę znaleźć widze tylko z integratorem a tego nie chciałem kupować

----------


## kajmanxxl

> a może byś się spytał, jaka to instalacja i jak jest rozwiązana?
> a nie twierdził, że to wina kotła,
> niejedną już widziałem instalację z MCR-em w której zasilanie cwu, zasilało powrotem grzejniki,


nie twierdzę że moje pytanie miało coś konkretnego twierdzić, to była tylko sugestia bo temat w momencie jej napisania jakby umierał, ale jak właściciel jest na łączach to może niech wrzuci schemat istniejącej instalacji to konkretnie przyjrzymy się problemowi, bo wcale nie twierdzę że 1950 niema racji

----------


## 1950

brachol to poszukaj bo ja tam widzę że jest schemat 2 i 3
ale znam lepsze,
teraz napisałbym nie dobry a dość dobry

----------


## TAG75

> napisałem Ci że to wina instalacji,
> co to za instalacja? 
> czy nie przypadkiem z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym,


Tak jest to instalacja z plaszczem wodnym. W przypadku grzania w kominku CWU ma mozliwosc bycia podgrzewanym z niego....

----------


## TAG75

Sprawa się wyjaśniła okazało się że po zmianie temperatury zasilania z 81C na fabryczną nastawę tj. 75C problem zniknął i piec grzeje tylko CWU nie daje już nic na CO...

----------


## kajmanxxl

czyli wyszło na to co zasugerowałem programator pieca otwierał 3d by zrzucić temperaturę zabezpieczając się przed przegrzaniem, w tym totolotku trafiłem 6

----------


## TAG75

> czyli wyszło na to co zasugerowałem programator pieca otwierał 3d by zrzucić temperaturę zabezpieczając się przed przegrzaniem, w tym totolotku trafiłem 6


Nie do końca..w totka wygrać nie jest łatwo podobnie jak naprawić mój piec/CO :smile: 
Okazuję sie że fachowcy wynienili też zawór 3drożny: piec/CO/CWU (niby to nic nie dało) ale niestety pogrzebali również w piecu bo teraz grzeje tylko CWU a gdy chcę załączyć CO nie grzeje normalnie na programie 3 tylko na 8 cyrkuluje/mierzy temperaturę a rury niestety zimne...reasumując teraz nie mam CO....
Sory za wcześniejszą pomyłke typ pieca to: MCRII S

----------


## danielw

Co sądzicie o modułach (zestaw) dwóch stref grzewczych np Connect AT-BT Beretta.
To propozycja mojego hydraulika, koszt ok 2000 zl, czy warto? czy zastosowanie osobnych pomp itd w dwoch rozdzielaczach wyjdzie taniej?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Nie do końca..w totka wygrać nie jest łatwo podobnie jak naprawić mój piec/CO
> Okazuję sie że fachowcy wynienili też zawór 3drożny: piec/CO/CWU (niby to nic nie dało) ale niestety pogrzebali również w piecu bo teraz grzeje tylko CWU a gdy chcę załączyć CO nie grzeje normalnie na programie 3 tylko na 8 cyrkuluje/mierzy temperaturę a rury niestety zimne...reasumując teraz nie mam CO....
> Sory za wcześniejszą pomyłke typ pieca to: MCRII S


problem jest w programatorze lub elektronice pieca tak jak wyszło w "totolotku" wymiana zaworu 3d niebyła potrzebna, szukaj w programatorze lub poproś firmę o jego wymianę, przepraszam że wcześniej tu nie zaglądnąłem bo w czasie urlopu rzadko miałem dostęp do internetu i mi ten temat umknoł

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Co sądzicie o modułach (zestaw) dwóch stref grzewczych np Connect AT-BT Beretta.
> To propozycja mojego hydraulika, koszt ok 2000 zl, czy warto? czy zastosowanie osobnych pomp itd w dwoch rozdzielaczach wyjdzie taniej?


wygląda to profesjonalnie, jak wszystkie urządzenia może zawieść i to jest jakaś wada w stosunku do dwóch (z których na 99,9% w tym samym momencie padnie tylko jeden), co do cen Ci nie podpowiem bo choć się troszkę zorientowałem podczas ostatniego urlopu to nie czuję się pewnie w tym co tańsze i gdzie

----------


## Michiru

Ja mam pytania...robię kompletny remont mieszkania. Wymieniam całą instalację hydrauliczno-gazową.

Moje pytanie dotyczy zatem kosztów; więc czy podłączając grzejniki w mieszkaniu pod W-wą mój hydraulik nie bierze za dużo? Ponieważ za pkt liczy sobie 150zł...a uważa, że skoro są to grzejniki typu V22, to mają 2 podłączenia -czyli za jeden grzejnik bierze nie 150 a 300zł O.o A mam takich grzejników mieć 5...co daje mi już 1,5tys. za samo podłączenie (nie mówiąc już o ich zakupie). Do tego rurki, (specjalnie dla niego) wraz z chłopakiem wykuliśmy 6x30cm dziury na poprowadzenie plastikowych rur w podłogach. Hydraulik tylko przyszedł i je położył (wcześniej "opatulając" gąbką, by nie traciły ciepła). Zatem jaka to robota skoro większość zrobiono za niego...

Cena pkt hydrauliki tyczy się także doprowadzenia wody i jej podłączenia w kuchni i w łazience.

Kolejne pytanie dotyczy kosztów podłączenia kotła dwufunkcyjnego CGB-K-24 firmy Wolf. Mój hydraulik, co jest jednocześnie i gazownikiem chce za to podłączenie 800zł. Nie wiem, czy w to wlicza także wymianę rur gazowych...od samego licznika aż do tegoż kotła. Robiąc ją już i tak zrobił mi czarny sufit i kawałek ściany...jak łączył - spawając niezbyt ładnie i bez osłonięcia owe miedziane rury; które de facto są już w paru miejscach okrutnie czarne O.o

Podsumowując gazowniko-hydraulik bierze za robociznę 3,5 tys. zł (gdzie za 1pkt 150zł), ponieważ:
5x Grzejniki (po 2pkt) – 1,5 tys.
Woda (2xkuchnia i 3xłazienka) – 750zł
Kuchenka (podłączenie) – 200zł
Kocioł (podłączenie) – 800zł

Czy zatem nie bierze za dużo? Jaka wg Was powinna być odpowiednia cena za podłączenie grzejników i kotła? Podkreślam, że to miejscowość pod Warszawą (Ząbki).

----------


## kajmanxxl

musisz się orientować u innych instalatorów w okolicy, bo ceny są bardzo zależne od części polski, w porównaniu do cen jakie zapłacił szwagier mojej pani pod Gdynią to masz tanio, on za sam kocioł zapłacił 2000zł co jest porównywalne z cenami jakie ja daje na emigracji

----------


## Michiru

> musisz się orientować u innych instalatorów w okolicy


Z tego co próbowałam poszukać, to taka cena waha się od 80 do 150zł. Z tego wynika, że mój "majster" chce za robotę maksymalną cenę. A przecież połowę roboty odwaliliśmy (z chłopakiem) za niego  :sad: 




> za sam kocioł zapłacił 2000zł co jest porównywalne z cenami jakie ja daje na emigracji


Za kocioł zapłaciłam 6tys. ale za podłączenie go "majster" zamierza wziąć 800zł... 

Nie spisałam z nim żadnej umowy, a koszty są "ustalone" ustnie. Ale wg mnie są one zbyt wygórowane... a zwłaszcza, że pomagamy mu w tej robocie i całe podłączenie gazowe jest wg mnie ostro spierdzielone...bo bez zabezpieczenia ścian/sufitu robił i mam teraz takie zabrudzone ściany wraz z sufitem, że tylko je teraz wraz z tynkiem trzeba zdrapać  :sad:

----------


## 1950

za grzejnik tylko 300 zł :jaw drop: 
powiedz mu, że jeszcze może policzyć za korek i odpowietrznik po 150 zł
jak szaleć, to szaleć,

----------


## Michiru

Też mi się tak wydaje, że jak podłączenie grzejnika to tylko 1pkt za te absurdalnie spore 150zł..a nie to wg "majstra" 2pkt  :mad:

----------


## kajmanxxl

ja miałem na myśli podłączenie kotła, i ta cena zasugerowała mi powrót do polski, po co się po świecie włóczyć jak w domu taż się da zarobić

----------


## RAPczyn

Ceny również zależą o tego czy płaci ZUS i podatki czy my płacimy za niego.

----------


## Matilde1

Dyskusje tu widzę jakieś poważne o kotłach, a ja miałabym banalne pytanie o kranik.
Widzę już pierwsze efekty niedogadania przy robieniu punktów wody. W kotłowni chciałam wygodny dostęp do zlewu i baterię ścienną, niestety doprowadzenie wody mam nisko. Mąż się zapowiedział, że wężyka w ścianie nie będzie zamurowywał. Czy mam w jakiś sposób szansę zamontować baterię ścienną czy lipa?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Dyskusje tu widzę jakieś poważne o kotłach, a ja miałabym banalne pytanie o kranik.
> Widzę już pierwsze efekty niedogadania przy robieniu punktów wody. W kotłowni chciałam wygodny dostęp do zlewu i baterię ścienną, niestety doprowadzenie wody mam nisko. Mąż się zapowiedział, że wężyka w ścianie nie będzie zamurowywał. Czy mam w jakiś sposób szansę zamontować baterię ścienną czy lipa?


nie mogę zajarzyć o co Ci się rozchodzi, przyłącza, wężyki w ścianie???
jak to kotłownia to nie musi pięknie wyglądać??? możesz kupić płytkę montażową taką (jak daje się pod tynk) z dwoma kolankami lub same te kolanka one mają takie uszka i przykręcić na kołkach rozporowych a do nich baterię ścienną
odpowiedź jest napisana na podstawie tego co zrozumiałem z pytania więc lepiej wklej fotkę to wtedy odpowiem konkretnie

----------


## Gelo_26

Mam pytanie:
Mam około 180m2 podłogówki ( parter + poddasze ) jaką pompkę obiegowa zastosować aby dała radę przepchnąć wodę przez ten 1km rurek pex.
Czy może lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie zastosowanie 1 pompki na parter i jednej na poddasze. Jakie będą najodpowiedniejsze?

----------


## kbab

witam, mam do wymiany zawór kulowy w trudno dostępnym miejscu (ten dolny 1/2 cala jest do uzupełniania wody w obiegu pw komninka)
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg713...jpg&res=medium
czy przeciąć kolanko i dopiero go wykręcić, czy próbować go wymontować rozgrzewając luty?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> witam, mam do wymiany zawór kulowy w trudno dostępnym miejscu (ten dolny 1/2 cala jest do uzupełniania wody w obiegu pw komninka)
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg713...jpg&res=medium
> czy przeciąć kolanko i dopiero go wykręcić, czy próbować go wymontować rozgrzewając luty?


za mało widać na tej fotce bym był pewny, jak rury puszczą (czyli ugną się lub rozchylą) to próbował bym wlutować ale wtedy nie kręć zaworem tylko wyciągaj tak by wyszło z lutu i pamiętaj owiń inne luty mokrą szmatą by nie puściły
a jak to Ci się nie uda to musisz przeciąć i wstaw jakiś śrubunek na przyszłość by nie przecinać

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Mam pytanie:
> Mam około 180m2 podłogówki ( parter + poddasze ) jaką pompkę obiegowa zastosować aby dała radę przepchnąć wodę przez ten 1km rurek pex.
> Czy może lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie zastosowanie 1 pompki na parter i jednej na poddasze. Jakie będą najodpowiedniejsze?


hydraulik będący na miejscu czyli widzący całą instalację może zdecydować o jednej pompce na dwa rozdzielacze, nie widząc całości mogę tylko dwie pompki doradzić ważne by ułożyć pętle pexa jak najrówniejszych długości by miały w miarę podobne opory

----------


## Gelo_26

dokładnie pilnowałem ich aby tak robili żeby żadna z pętli nie miała więcej niż 100m 

Ale czy ok 1tys mb rurki pex 16x2 to nie będzie za dużo dla jednej pompki np Aplha 2 25-60?

----------


## 1950

wystarczy nawet 25/40

----------


## kajmanxxl

już masz odpowiedź

----------


## Matilde1

> nie mogę zajarzyć o co Ci się rozchodzi, przyłącza, wężyki w ścianie???
> jak to kotłownia to nie musi pięknie wyglądać???


Nie musi, ale mogłoby. Rozchodzi się o podciągnięcie wody z nisko zakończonych rurek do baterii umieszczonej wyżej na ścianie. Z tego co wiem, do baterii sztorcowej ciągnie się to wężykiem, wężyki mają to do siebie że trzeba je wymieniać. Czy w takim razie mogę zamontawać wężyk w ścianie w sposób umożliwiający jego wymianę, czy może używa się innej metody niż wężyk w takim przypadku, tudzież w ogóle się tego nie robi?




> możesz kupić płytkę montażową taką (jak daje się pod tynk) z dwoma kolankami lub same te kolanka one mają takie uszka i przykręcić na kołkach rozporowych a do nich baterię ścienną
> odpowiedź jest napisana na podstawie tego co zrozumiałem z pytania więc lepiej wklej fotkę to wtedy odpowiem konkretnie


Nie wiem jaką płytkę daje się pod tynk.

----------


## kbab

> za mało widać na tej fotce bym był pewny, jak rury puszczą (czyli ugną się lub rozchylą) to próbował bym wlutować ale wtedy nie kręć zaworem tylko wyciągaj tak by wyszło z lutu i pamiętaj owiń inne luty mokrą szmatą by nie puściły
> a jak to Ci się nie uda to musisz przeciąć i wstaw jakiś śrubunek na przyszłość by nie przecinać


nie dało się wylutować nawet po przecięciu kolanka, dopiero po wycięciu jego części z rurą, już naprawione, oczywiście zawór ze śrubunkiem, dzięki za poradę.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Nie musi, ale mogłoby. Rozchodzi się o podciągnięcie wody z nisko zakończonych rurek do baterii umieszczonej wyżej na ścianie. Z tego co wiem, do baterii sztorcowej ciągnie się to wężykiem, wężyki mają to do siebie że trzeba je wymieniać. Czy w takim razie mogę zamontawać wężyk w ścianie w sposób umożliwiający jego wymianę, czy może używa się innej metody niż wężyk w takim przypadku, tudzież w ogóle się tego nie robi?
> 
> 
> Nie wiem jaką płytkę daje się pod tynk.


najlepiej coś takiego zrobić normalnie rurką i podłączyć baterię, wszystkie inne opcje napisałem dla kogoś kto chce kombinować by na czymś ale nie bardzo wiadomo na czym zaoszczędzić, jaka to płytka montażowa kawałek blachy z nawierconymi otworkami i przykręconymi dwoma kolankami ustawionymi dokładnie na rozstaw baterii

----------


## kajmanxxl

> nie dało się wylutować nawet po przecięciu kolanka, dopiero po wycięciu jego części z rurą, już naprawione, oczywiście zawór ze śrubunkiem, dzięki za poradę.


wylutowywanie złączek to trochę trudniejsza sztuczka hydraulików, trzeba w odpowiednim momencie zdejmować złączkę bo po chwilce jest już za późno i robić to z dużym wyczuciem bo łatwo zgnieść miękką złączkę, ważne jest jednak to że dałeś radę  i już działa

----------


## mateuszolsztyn

Witam Serdecznie
Mam takie skromne pytanie - czy stosując zawór do pralki (zmywarki) musi on posiadać filtr? Tak się jakoś złożyło, że jeszcze nigdy nie miałem okazji zakładać zaworu do tych urządzeń a zakładając zaworki do wężyków od baterii przy zlewie użyłem tych z filtrem a już zawór do spłuczki dałem zwykły, bez filtra.

Czy mogę użyć taki zawór (taki posiadam tylko z gwintem 3/4) http://allegro.pl/zawor-grzybkowy-1-...803111985.html ?

Czy musi być taki : http://allegro.pl/zawor-kulowy-katow...825261036.html ?

I jeszcze jeśli użyłem taśmy teflonowej do uszczelnienia takich chromowanych gwintów (wiem, że trzeba jej nawinąć odpowiednio dużo) to jest to połączenie "pewne" ? Od prawie dwóch lat nic nie cieknie... Bo z uszczelnieniem tego pakułami miałem kłopot (ześlizgiwały się przy użyciu tawotu bo specjalnej pasty niestety nie posiadam)

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc
Pozdrawiam

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Mam drobny problem  kotłem Termet'u MiniMax Turbo.
Piec jako piec chodzi jak złoto, problem w tym, że jak się włącza grzanie wody do zasobnika, to ciepła woda idzie także na grzejniki.
Dokładny model pieca to GCO-DZ-21-03, do tego dołączony 120 litrowy zasobnik Termetu.
Nie, nie chodzi o zawór trójdrogowy  :smile: , w tym modelu go nie ma.
Jest pompa, która ma obroty lewy / prawy, w jedną stronę zasysa (bo jest na powrocie) z CO, w drugą z krótkiego obiegu zasilającego zasobnik.
Tak sobie to wyobrażałem.
Nie mniej przy grzaniu ciepło idzie też na grzejniki.
Co nie działa? Jak to powinno być?
Schemat kotła:
http://zapodaj.net/19d30ee2b149.jpg.html
<a href=http://zapodaj.net/19d30ee2b149.jpg.html>MiniMax_Turbo_schemat.jpeg</a>

Sprawdzę wszystko co trzeba.
Wszelkie pomysły mile widziane.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Witam Serdecznie
> Mam takie skromne pytanie - czy stosując zawór do pralki (zmywarki) musi on posiadać filtr? Tak się jakoś złożyło, że jeszcze nigdy nie miałem okazji zakładać zaworu do tych urządzeń a zakładając zaworki do wężyków od baterii przy zlewie użyłem tych z filtrem a już zawór do spłuczki dałem zwykły, bez filtra.
> 
> Czy mogę użyć taki zawór (taki posiadam tylko z gwintem 3/4) http://allegro.pl/zawor-grzybkowy-1-...803111985.html ?
> 
> Czy musi być taki : http://allegro.pl/zawor-kulowy-katow...825261036.html ?
> 
> I jeszcze jeśli użyłem taśmy teflonowej do uszczelnienia takich chromowanych gwintów (wiem, że trzeba jej nawinąć odpowiednio dużo) to jest to połączenie "pewne" ? Od prawie dwóch lat nic nie cieknie... Bo z uszczelnieniem tego pakułami miałem kłopot (ześlizgiwały się przy użyciu tawotu bo specjalnej pasty niestety nie posiadam)
> 
> ...


alegro nie wyświetla jakie zaworki używasz, powinien być filterek taki z drobniutkiej siateczki a co do uszczelnienia to najlepiej wężyki uszczelnić uszczelką teflon to nic dobrego pisaliśmy już o tym na forum to sobie poszukaj

----------


## mateuszolsztyn

Dzięki za odpowiedz.
 Co do tych zaworków to posiadam taki (może teraz wyświetli  :smile:  ) http://allegro.pl/zawor-grzybkowy-1-...856897763.html  wiem, że on nie ma filtra ale akurat taki posiadam i niby taka drobnostka ale w sumie obecność filtra może być dość istotna.

   Co do uszczelniania to oczywiście wężyki od baterii uszczelniałem uszczelką, chodziło mi tylko o gwinty zaworków (1/2) które wkręcałem do kolanek umieszczonych w ścianie a je nie tak łatwo uszczelnić pakułami i pastą. Temat o teflonie tu na forum oczywiście czytałem i pakuły stosuje ale do gwintów ocynkowanych w instalacjach np. nypel, mufka a do zaworków niklowanych nić albo taśmę teflonową.

    Pozdrawiam

----------


## kajmanxxl

zaworki piękne chromowany i do nich musisz poszukać uszczelek z filutkiem powinny być w sklepie hydraulicznym, a co do wkręcania niklowanych gwintów to jak zedrzesz go brzeszczotem to żadne konopia nie zjadą

----------


## Silvanus

Witam,
Musiałem się "rozstać" z moją dotychczasową "firmą" remontową i panowie zapomnieli sobie wstawić kaloryferów.

Takie mam do nich przyłącza - było to wszystko podłączone, ale na czas malowania zostało zdjęte. Moje pytanie jest następujące:
Jaka jest procedura podłączania grzejnika (jest on ciężki więc zakładam że coś tam wody w nim pewnie jest - standardowy grzejnik PURMO)?
Czy mam potem jakieś zawory odkręcać, żeby i tą gałąź przyłączyć, czy może tylko odpowietrzyć - jesli tak to w jaki sposób?
Instalacja ogrzewania działa na kotle dwu-funkcyjnym gazowym i na innych pietrach jest włączona i grzejniki grzeją.

Co mam zrobić by grzejnik założyć i nie zalać przy okazji części mieszkania.

dzięki za odpowiedzi i pozdrawiam
Silv
p.s. w razie czego prześle dodatkowe zdjęcia tylko napiszcie jakie

----------


## edde

wieszasz grzejnik, to co masz na zdjęciu to dolna cześć śrubunka (polecam wyczuścic w środku dokładnie ale nie zarysowujac), w gzrejniku masz drugą stronę, skręcasz to solidnie ze sobą, płaskim wkrętakiem otwierasz zawory (czyli te"śrubki" na zdjęciu przekręcasz z pozycji poziomej w pionową czyli obrót o 90stopni), w gzrejniku powinieneś mieć jakiś odpowietrznik w górnej jego części, odpowietrzasz i gotowe
po tym wszystkim poobseruj przez jakiś czas złącze śrubunkowe, jeżeli cieknie lub się poci to wymaga dokręcenia

----------


## Silvanus

Dzięki za pomoc rano się za to zabiorę

Wiec wszystko wypadło nieźle - okazało się ze kaloryfer był pusty ale po odpowietrzeniu zaczął grzać. Kilka dni po tym zdarzeniu zauważyłem ze piętro wyżej na tej samej linii zrobiło się chłodniej.
Wniosek: Może się zapowietrzył albo co to spróbuję odpowietrzyć. *Odkręciłem* kurek posyczało, ciśnienie się wyrównało i... *nic* BRAK WODY. Kurek mogłem całkiem zdjąć i nic.

Gdzie i w jaki sposób mam dolać (wody), czy dobić (ciśnienie) do instalacji, w razie czego oczywiście zrobię foty. Tylko czego?

----------


## aga724

A ja właśnie potrzebuję porady. Planuję zakup wanny Poolspa atlantyda - wanna z kaskadą. Wszystkie baterie trzyotworowe - bo taką właśnie chcę mieć mają przełaczenie wylewka - słuchawka. A jak zrobić dodatkowe przełączenie wylewka-kaskada wanyy?

----------


## forumuser

Witam, jezeli mozna to porsze o rade:
- planuje do wanny wylewke "przez przelew", np. cos jak Hansgrohe Exafill, albo Grohe Talentofill
Pytanie brzmi: niektóre są DN15 a niektóre DN20.
Z tym DN 20 to mam dodatkowo taki problem ze bateria podtynkowa jaką sobie upatrzyłem jest DN 15  (Grohe Eurostyle 33637).

Pyt:. czy faktycznie wieksza srednica dopływu ma aż takie znaczenie? A może do normalnej wanny (asymetryczna 150x105) jednak 1/2 cala wystarczy?

----------


## lancer23

Witam.
Mam następujące pytanie. Chciałem się  dowiedzieć jaką pompe do wody kupić?? Mieszkam na wiosce, dostałem domem po babci a tam na podwórku, w odległości około 10 metrów stoi studnia a w domu niema bieżącej wody tylko latanie z wiaderkiem. W domku tym będziemy mieszkali we trójkę, ja, żona i dziecko. Niestety ale są, jak u każdego, problemy finansowe. Proszę o radę w jak najtańszy sposób dostarczyć wodę do domu, jakie kupić pompy, rury, średnice, głębokości, jakich producentów, modele itp. Czy muszę stawiać hydrofor czy wystarczy pompa przepływowa, w ogóle proszę o jak najlepszy opis i jak najtańszy. 
Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## dąbrówka

Witam,
planuję wyposażyć kotłownię w taki zestaw:
piec imergassa victrix 12 + zasobnik na cwu 160 litrów + drugi zasobnik ok. 200l zasilany solarami, który latem będzie podgrzewał cwu a zimą w miarę możliwości będzie służył do wstepnego podgrzewania wody z wodociągu (w miarę możliwości) + automatyka pogodowa. Instalacja to na dole podłogówka (jeden pokój kaloryfer), góra to kaloryfery i tylko w łazience podłogówka, wszystko na 2 rozdzielaczach (góra i dół), dom o powierzchni użytkowej 130m2, dobrze ocieplony. Pytanie czy to wszystko ma szansę zadziałać i czy w ogóle ma to sens? Z góry dziekuje za sugestie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Witam,
> planuję wyposażyć kotłownię w taki zestaw:
> piec imergassa victrix 12 + zasobnik na cwu 160 litrów + drugi zasobnik ok. 200l zasilany solarami, który latem będzie podgrzewał cwu a zimą w miarę możliwości będzie służył do wstepnego podgrzewania wody z wodociągu (w miarę możliwości) + automatyka pogodowa. Instalacja to na dole podłogówka (jeden pokój kaloryfer), góra to kaloryfery i tylko w łazience podłogówka, wszystko na 2 rozdzielaczach (góra i dół), dom o powierzchni użytkowej 130m2, dobrze ocieplony. Pytanie czy to wszystko ma szansę zadziałać i czy w ogóle ma to sens? Z góry dziekuje za sugestie. Pozdrawiam


jeżeli będzie prawidłowo połączone to będzie działać ale sensu tu żadnego nie widzę czy nie lepiej wstawić za miast tych dwóch zbiorników bufor z przepływowym podgrzewaniem cwu

----------


## dąbrówka

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. 
Jakie będą róźnice w kosztach instalacji a później w użytkowaniu tych dwóch rozwiązań? 

Szczerze mówiąc namawiany byłem na rozwiązanie ze zbiornikiem solarnym dwuwężownicowym, ale jakoś tak na logikę wydaje mi się to mało efektywne (latem cwu ok - pod dostatkiem, ale zimą instalacja solarna mało efektywna, a grzać będzie trzeba zbiornik cwu o poj. np. 300l kotłem gazowym).
Każda sugestia będzie dla mnie cenna. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kajmanxxl

Czyli słuchaj tych co cię namawiają tłumaczenie jak i dlaczego to jest lepsze to zbyt dużo pisaniny.

----------


## yaiba83

> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. 
> Jakie będą róźnice w kosztach instalacji a później w użytkowaniu tych dwóch rozwiązań? 
> 
> Szczerze mówiąc namawiany byłem na rozwiązanie ze zbiornikiem solarnym dwuwężownicowym, ale jakoś tak na logikę wydaje mi się to mało efektywne (latem cwu ok - pod dostatkiem, ale zimą instalacja solarna mało efektywna, a grzać będzie trzeba zbiornik cwu o poj. np. 300l kotłem gazowym).
> Każda sugestia będzie dla mnie cenna. Pozdrawiam


Ale kocioł podgrzewa tylko górną część zbiornika.

----------


## himalaya

Popsuł się zawór napełniający (pływakowy) spłuczki WC.

Czy jest jakiś patent na wykręcenie tego plastikowego zaworu wewnątrz spłuczki. Ręką ani rusz. Narzędziem nie za bardzo jak chwycić. Wygląda to jak na zdjęciach:


Chodzi o ten zawór po lewej.

----------


## free_shop

Prawą ręką złap mocno zawór, lewą ręką złap nakrętkę przy spłuczce (widoczna na drugim zdjęciu) kluczem nastawnym, albo płaskim (prawdopodobnie 22).
Jeżeli nie da się delikatnie odkręcić, to użyj siły (walnij w klucz z kopa :Smile: ).

----------


## kasia_2401

Witam,
planuje zakup rozdzielacza obwodów grzewczych Rehau HKV-A10 na 10 grzejników ściennych znajdujących się na parterze budynku oraz Rehau HKV-A4 na 4 grzejniki na poddaszu. Rozdzielacz jest wyposażony w łączniki z gwintem do połączenia pętli grzewczych Gz 3/4 cala. Co do instalacji od pieca to mam w projekcie - przewód główny fi 32, zasilanie poszczególnych sekcji fi 26 parter, fi 20 poddasze. 
Zastanawiam się w jakiego przekroju rur pex-al-pex mam użyć od rozdzielacza do grzejnika? 
Myślę o fi 20.

----------


## kajmanxxl

zależy od wielkości grzejnika

----------


## kasia_2401

Bardzo proszę o ocenę instalacji zimnej i ciepłej wody oraz cyrkulacji.
Po uwzględnieniu integracji instalacji wody użytkowej z systemem inteligentnego domu - zastosowania w górnej łazience czujnika zalania, powstał poniższy schemat

Elektrozawór NO po otrzymaniu impulsu z centrali o zalaniu łazienki na piętrze odetnie dopływ zimnej i ciepłej wody do rozdzielaczy odpowiedzialnych za układ wody na piętro domu. Nie wiem tylko czy na cyrkulacji wystarczy zawór zwrotny, czy również musi być elektrozawór? I jakie elektrozawory dobrać? Instalacja zimnej i ciepłej wody w fi 20, cyrkulacja w fi 16.

----------


## kajmanxxl

a gdzie ta cyrkulacja bo na schemacie nie mogę jej znależć

----------


## kasia_2401

Ja wiem, że trochę niewyraźny mój schemat, coś w rodzaju - co autor miał na myśli :roll eyes: 
Poprawiony

Na dole zima woda - trójnikiem do zasobnika i do skrzynki z rozdzielaczmi
W skrzynce zastosowany zawór elek. NO odcinający górną łazienkę w razie powodzi na sygnał czujnika zalania. Jaki dobrać czujnik? Jest ich tak wiele w tak różnych przedziałach cenowych.
Na górze od zasodnika - cwu- do skrzynki z rozdzielaczami. I tu analogicznie pomiędzy rozdzielaczem z 3 zaworami i rozdzielaczem z 2 zaworami zawór elek. NO do odcięcia ciepłej wody w górnej łazience. Na powrocie cyrkulacji pomiędzy rozdzielaczami zawór zwrotny. I tu mój kolejny dylemat. Czy wystarczy, czy nie cofnie wody z innych pętli w razie odcięcia górnej łazienki?
I chyba główny problem - to czy stosować zawory MTCV i pompę z termostatem, czy może cyrkulacja od 6 do 24 co 15 minut na 5 minut?
Bardzo dobra izolacja termiczna rur od cwu i cyrkulacji, zatem małe straty ciepła.

----------


## kasia_2401

O takich rozdzielaczach myślałam

3+2 na zimną wodę pomiędzy nimi zawór elek. NO 
3+2 na cwu pomięzy zawór elek. NO
3+2 na cyrkulację pomiędzy zawór zwrotny

----------


## kajmanxxl

czyli to dwie końcówki tej instalacji dochodzą do górnej łazienki? jeśli tak to zwrotny wystarczy ale jak chcesz mieć 100% pewność to bym wstawił również elektrozawór bo bywa że zwrotny potrafi się zawiesić lub nie domykać jak jest dużo kamienia w wodzie, a co do elekttrozaworów to trzeba też szukać takich które pomimo kamienia szczelnie odetną wodę, coś takiego jak zawór kulowy gdzie kamień niema dostępu do płaszczyzn zamykania, gdzie tego szukać nie wiem na pewno standardowe zawory nie zdadzą egzaminu

----------


## kasia_2401

myślałam o czymś takim

http://washservice.pl/pl/p/elektroza...V,-24V,-48V/55
cena nie wygórowana
do myjni samochodowych, to chyba w domu jednorodzinnzm się sprawdzi :roll eyes:

----------


## kajmanxxl

zły wybór membrana nie jest dobra w zetknięciu z kamieniem, taki zaworek sprawdzi się dużo lepiej  http://washservice.pl/pl/p/zawor-kul...al-MTS20-B2/80 lub coś podobnego

----------


## kasia_2401

to nalazłam coś takiego
http://www.primadom.eu/pl/p/Zawor-KU...a,-6zylowy/122
i
http://www.ferro.pl/pliki/pdf/pl/01021-99PL.pdf
mam nadzieję, że teraz będzie dobrze :roll eyes: 
i chyba darować sobie zawory MTCV, oraz termostat na pompie, a cyrkulację ustawić na 5 minut co 15 minut od 6.00 do 24.00?

----------


## koniec_swiata

Witam wszystkich na forum, a w szczególności szanownego autora wątku, który mam nadzieje mi pomoże i sprawi, że żona przestanie podważać autorytet prawdziwego mężczyzny i nie będzie już więcej mówiła: "nawet kranu nie umiesz naprawić"  :wink: 
Mamy w kuchni baterie teka, była już jak kupiliśmy mieszkanie na rynku wtórnym. I teraz z baterii cieknie. Wygląda na to że trzeba wymienić regulator. Niby nic trudnego ale jest on dokręcony plastikową nakrętką. Posłużę się filmikiem. Wszystko idzie ok do momentu który zaczyna się w 57 sekundzie poniższego filmiku tj odkręcenia nakrętki która u mnie jest plastikowa  :sad: . Nakrętka zamiast się odkręcić wygina się i nijak nie idzie tego odkręcić. Próbowałem kluczem francuskim, wlewałem tam WD40 i nic. Czy doświadczony hydraulik ma na tą nakrętke jakiś sposób albo może narzędzie które będzie kosztować tyle co jednorazowa wizyta hydraulika.?
Serdecznie proszę o pomoc.
Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie
http://klubekspertow.pl/naprawa-bate...wej-p-154.html

----------


## janusz_21

Witam!
 Proszę o podpowiedź - jaki zawór zwrotny zamontować na tłoczeniu pompy głębinowej umiejscowionej na głębokości 30m, chodzi mi o firmę. Już drugi raz będę musiał wyciągać pompę by wymienić zawór zwrotny. Niestety zamontowałem różne dziadostwo słuchając sklepikarzy.

----------


## Pulse

Moj hydraulik mowi, ze wystarczy odpowietrzyc jeden pion (mam dwa), czy ma racje?
Czy do odpowietrzenia pionu mozna uzyc wolny przewod w wentylacji (przy zastosowaniu rury)

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Moj hydraulik mowi, ze wystarczy odpowietrzyc jeden pion (mam dwa), czy ma racje?
> Czy do odpowietrzenia pionu mozna uzyc wolny przewod w wentylacji (przy zastosowaniu rury)


masz odpowiedź w utworzonym temacie

----------


## sterowiec40

Witam
Muszę "położyć"  około 25 rury kanalizacyjnej z domu do studzienki,
Po drodze będzie "zakręt" 90* Czy mogę go wykonać z  kolan 2x 45*?
Jaką średnicę rur wybrać  fi160, czy fi 110 starczy?

----------


## 1950

2x45, fi 160

----------


## budynbudyn

witam jestem  :smile:  hydraulikiem z matura  :smile:  jak to mowia  w zawodzie nie pracowalem ale co tylko moge robie wlasnym sumptem jutro dojdzie mi kociol ogniowo eko plus 16KW instalacje CO zrobilem rozdzielaczowo dwa rozdzielacze jeden na parterze 7 grzejnikow drugi na pietrze 6 grzejnikow. grzejniki plytowe purmo  CWU rozdzielacz w piwnicy do kazdego punktu  idzie oddzielna nitka. cala instalacja CO i CWU na pex al pe WAVIN 16mm doprowadzenie do rozdzielaczy CO i CWU pex al pe wavin 25mm instalacje CO  chce podzielic na dwa uklady jeden maly przy piecu otwarty podlaczony do Bojlera dwuplaszczowego 140 l drugi uklad zamkniety polaczony z pierwszym przez wymiennik plytowy zasila 13 grzejnikow. potrzebuje pomocy w dobrze osprzetu  pompy mysle zamontowac tak jedna pompe w ukladzie otwartym przy kotle ktora bedzie mieszala wode w malym ukladzie i w bojlerze, druga pompa w ukladzie zamknietym z grzejnikami, wydaje mi sie ze w moim przypadku gdzie nie ma co mowic o jakiejkolwiek grawitacji bajpas i zawor rozncowy moge pominac zawory 3-4 drozne moge pominac, zabezpieczenie powrotu raczej nie bedzie potrzebne ze wzgledu na mala pojemnosc otwartego ukladu i brak mozliowsci wychlodzenia zbytniego wody powrotnej do kotla(zbiornik wzbiorczy  otwarty chce miec w piwnicy ok 1m nad kotlem )  uklad otwarty najprawdopodobniej stalowe rury jaka srednica? jaki oznaczenia pomp jaka pojmnosc zbiornikow wzbiorczych otwartego i zamknietego. Zastanawiam sie tez jak polaczyc rury zasilajace CO jako ze mam dwa powroty i dwa zasilania pex-al-pe 25mm beda one podlaczone do wmienika plytowego hm to chyba tyle  :smile:  z gory dzieki za pomoc.

----------


## gutttek

Witam. Mam prośbę o informację jakie ma zadanie zawór mieszjący na zasilaniu CO. Czy chodzi o utrzymanie temperatury cieczy na powrocie do pieca w celu wydłużenia jego żywotności czy utrzymanie stałej temperatury na zasilaniu grzejników. W jakim kierunku następuje miesznie.  Kolejne pytanie to w jakim celu zamontowane są szeregowo zawory różnicowe za pompom. Czy nie powinno tam być zaworów zwrotnych? W załączeniu schemat instalacji.

----------


## bajcik

Sądząc po pompach to zawór 3D ustawia temperaturę dla CO.

Zawory różnicowe to zgaduję że po to aby pompy pompowały z kotła a nie zza drugiej pompy. Na przykład aby nie pompować ciepła ze zasobnika do CO.

----------


## gutttek

Chyba masz rację . Zawór 3D jest sterowany siłownikiem, a czyjnik temperatury zanurzeniowy jest zamontowany za pompom w układzie CO i to on pewnie daje sygnał do sterownika o włączeniu miesznia. Natomiast co do zaworów różnicowych faktycznie pracująca pompa Pcw mogła by wysysać wodę z układu Pco ale czy to nie powinny być zaory zwrotne? Podobno stawiają większy opór ale są szczelniejsze.

----------

